# comment metre des fichier sur un ipod nano



## faster001 (20 Décembre 2008)

j'ai un nouveau ipod nano de 8G. Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas comment mettre des vidéos sur mon ipod et j'aimerai aussi pouvoir metre des video de daylimotion pouvz-vous m'aider svp


----------



## Gaigo (20 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Suivez les étapes que je vous dicterai ci-dessous :

1/ Télécharger Itunes8 disponible via apple.
2/ Après l'avoir installé, branché votre Ipod nano. Vous verrez normalement que Itunes8 ait reconnu votre ipod, sur le volet gauche de l'interface.
3/ Au volet gauche de l'interface, en haut vous voyez un nom intitulé "Bibliothèque" où dedans s'y trouve pleins de dossier appelé "Musiques, Films, Emissions télé etc .."

4/ Suites à ces petites explications, vous allez transférer des musiques sur votre Ipod. Pour cela, aller dans l'onglet ("Fichier>Ajouter un fichier à ma bibliothèque") et choissiez voter fichier désirant. Ce dernier ce place dans le répectoire "Musiques" de votre Bibliothèque.

Maintenant, ce fichier est juste dans votre bibli .. mais pas dans Ipod !
Allons-y : cliquez sur votre ipod apparu sur le volet de gauche dans la catégorie intitulé "Appareil". Vous verrez des onglets, et bien cliquez sur "Musiques". Normalement, dans la case vous verrez le nom de votre musique placé dans la bibliothèque, c'est bon signe. Mainetenant, vous voyez en bah de la fenêtre à droite un bouton appelé "Synchrinisation", cliquez dessus.

Vous voyez que voter Ipod lui marque synchrinisation sur son écran avec des flèches, ça veut dire que le fichier se transfère.



*Oui, mais comment faire pour les films et photos ?*

Vous faîtes la même étape. Allez dans l'onglet photo et synchriniser de même.

Par contre, pour les vidéos c'est un peu différent, mais c'est assez similaire des autres. Votre vidéo doit être en format MPEG-4 autrement dit "MP4".

Moi je pense que vos vidéos sont souvent en "wma" ou encore en "avi" tout comme moi ^^
Pour celà, vous devrirez installez un logiciel que j'ai, et qui est le meilleur selon moi après pleins d'essais de logiciels : Free Vidéo Converter (rassurez-vous, vous avez amples choix pour les séléctions de langue, notamment le français :rateau.
*=> Lorsque vous installerais le logiciel, décocher les deux cases à un moment donné car c'est pour installer des toolbars du logiciels pour le web.  Ne les installer pas.* *Mais ne vous inquietez pas, vous pourrais les supprimers via au panneau de config alors ..*

Ensuite, dès que vous êtes à l'interface du logiciel, faîtes : "Ajouters Fichers" choissiez-le.

En bas du logiciel, vous vous apercevrais qu'il y a une onglet "Format de sortie", ça c'est la convertion .. Choisissez le format "MP4" Pour codec "MPEG-4" (pour la parte du milieu et Codec "AAC" pour la partie de droite. Maintenant, nous devons régler la qualité du film. Vous vous apercevrait que tout en bas il y a écrit "Bitrate" dans la partie du mieux et à droite, mettre tout à fond pour ne pas perdre la qualité du film.


Maintenant, en haut de l'inteface, cliquez sur l'onglet "Convertir". Et voilà !!!
Votre fichier s'est convertit. Maintenant, aller sur Itunes et faites pareils "Fichier>Ajouter fichier à a bibliothèque" et votre fichier se met dans la catégorie film.

Aller sur Ipod et l'onglet vidéo puis faite synchroniser et c'est bon : N'oubliez pas que lorsque vous voulez débrancher sur Ipod cliquez sur l'icone éjecter à coté du logo Ipod.


*
Mais vous m'avez dit ..*

Prendre des vidéos sur Dailymotion ou youtube ...
Télécharger : Vdonwloader

Installer-le.
Vous devez prendre le lien de la vidéo qui vous intéresse, et choisir la convertion de la vidéo à doite de l'interface en mettant "AVI". Vous convertiserait ce fichier grâce au logiciel que je vous ai dit. Mais vous piuvez directement choisir la convertion du type  "Compatible Iphone - Ipod" .. Celà vous met directement au format "MP4". Ca vous éviter de passer par la convertion. *Mais je crois que après avoir testé directement la convertion de ce logiciel, que la qualité se perd ..* C'est pour ça que moi je mete n format .avi quand je télécharge les vidéos car ça perd pas la qualité, et après je le fais par le logiciel de convertion, la qualité est toujours au beau fixe.


J'espère vous avoir aidé, bon courage


----------



## faster001 (20 Décembre 2008)

un grand merci pour les explication je vais les faire et voir si il n'y a pas de problème encore merci


----------



## Gaigo (22 Décembre 2008)

A votre disposition


----------



## heurdys (15 Février 2009)

bonjour les logiciels situes plus haut ne fonctionnent pas sous mac osx ce sont des fichiers executables pour windows et non des fichiers dmg pour mac osx ....


----------

